# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Μαγνητης νεολυθιου

## Leonardo

Καλησπερα παιδια! Ηθελα πολυ απλα να ρωτησω που μπορω να βρω μαγνητη νεολυθιου εκτος απο το e-bay. Υπαρχει εντος Ελλαδος κανενα μαγαζι που να πουλαει τετια υλικα??Σας παρακαλω οτι βρειτε σε online shop να μου στειλεται .....Ευχαριστω..!!!

----------


## lastid

Eχω αγοράσει πρόσφατα μαγνήτες νεοδυμίου από το Γερμανικό site www.supermagnete.de
Έχουν σελίδες στα Ελληνικά, μεγάλη ποικιλία, καλές τιμές και χαμηλά μεταφορικά.

----------


## weather1967

Αχιλλέα το πιο φτηνο ειναι αυτο απο Γερμανια που σου σύστησε ο Δημήτρης.
Τώρα αν θελεις απο Ελλάδα μπορεις να κοιταξεις εδώ ,βεβαια on line δεν ειναι ,και δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει μαγαζι με μαγνητες απο Ελλαδα on line στο νετ !!

http://www.petalplast.gr/

Δεν εχει βεβαια την τρομερη ποικιλια του Γερμανικου site ,αλλα εχει αρκετα μεγεθη ,βεβαια υπολογισε περιπου ενα +20 με + 30 % πιο ακριβά απο το Γερμανικο site

YΓ : Λεγονται Νεοδυμίου :Rolleyes:

----------


## klik

αν θέλεις για πειράματα, βγάλε απο κανένα σκληρό δίσκο τους μαγνητες των κεφαλών

----------

